# Newbie from Dayton, OH



## LVysther (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello Peeps! 
When I was married the 1st time, I remember decorating for Halloween every year with only the minimal amount because anything else would be "over-kill". I was saddened by this because it has always been a holiday you could just let your hair down and decorate every inch of your yard if you wanted to. I got a divorce and soon after I met Eric. Eric's favorite holiday is Halloween and I felt the same mutual feeling. Eric and I have been married for almost 10 years, and although we started out kind of lame (looking back on it), we grew each year. We live in an apartment and though we don't have a spacious yard, we make the most of every inch we can. Our balcony, the walls, the kitchen, our 2 bathrooms... nothing is not decorated in some shape or form. I feel we need to chat with other like-minded peeps so that maybe this year and the following years can be enough to really scare the little kids... I mean, to out-do each and every year... always improve. Also, I love the idea of dressing up and not caring what other people think of me. I love getting looks and stares. It makes me feel like we did it right.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome back ... kind of...?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Chaos!! You'll find everything you need in here.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome!! Decorate your heart out but ya have to post pics!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Dayton! I am about 2 hrs or so from you. Can't wait to see the awesomely decorated apt.


----------

